# 2016-1 BMW Road Map Updates FSC Codes - North America & Europe ***[CIC & NBT]***



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

*Gone*

Gone


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Is premium west europe,single usb stick or 3 stick version?


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

hanselino said:


> Is premium west ,single usb stick or 3 stick version?


You can use ONE single USB Stick but it takes a little more time.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks,
i mean if your link is 3stick or single stick version?


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

hanselino said:


> Thanks,
> i mean if your link is 3stick or single stick version?


3 stick verison


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

No, Enduser version you can buy here in Germany is single USB Stick,card ending with xx18. Dealer Download is 3 Stick version,card ending with xx17


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

hanselino said:


> No, Enduser version you can buy here in Germany is single USB Stick,card ending with xx18. Dealer Download is 3 Stick version,card ending with xx17


Ok. Thank you for the information. Then the map I have is the 3 stick version.


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

hanselino said:


> No, Enduser version you can buy here in Germany is single USB Stick,card ending with xx18. Dealer Download is 3 Stick version,card ending with xx17


Some Bimmers don't have update on their CIC from the dealer. Some of them can not use the USB Stick version to update the map, so the 3 stick version is there for everyone.


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi BimmerFSC,

Do you have map download link for Taiwan?

Thanks

Jacky


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

jackylooo said:


> Hi BimmerFSC,
> 
> Do you have map download link for Taiwan?
> 
> ...


What is the current map you are using?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

It is road map Taiwan next 2015-2, Thanks


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

jackylooo said:


> It is road map Taiwan next 2015-2, Thanks


The 2016-1 is released but still not able to get it now.


----------



## X5E70lover (Jul 23, 2012)

i am a repeat customer pm me with fsc code price please for 2016 next north america map.


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

X5E70lover said:


> i am a repeat customer pm me with fsc code price please for 2016 next north america map.


PM sent


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

jackylooo said:


> Hi BimmerFSC,
> 
> Do you have map download link for Taiwan?
> 
> ...


Since 2016 BMW has restrict Taiwan map download in other regions. Only Taiwan agent Pan Germany can download it.


----------



## Hamann E46 (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi BimmerFSC, do you have links for Hong Kong/ Macao Maps for CIC? Thanks


----------



## waynes1982 (Dec 15, 2014)

If i have a 2016 X5 that was built in August, do I need any updates?


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

what map can be used with G12?
i dont know?


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

ahmedmph said:


> what map can be used with G12?
> 
> i dont know?


The new 7 series doesn't need to manually update the map, it should have the ability to update the map via 4G OTA for free.


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

Car is US specs, I want to install middle east map, so it is a must to be done manually

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

ahmedmph said:


> Car is US specs, I want to install middle east map, so it is a must to be done manually
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I can't help you with that


----------



## F11Beemer (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi, do you have a CIC map update and FSC code please; Road Map Europe West PREMIUM for my 2011 (61 plate) F11 BMW?


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

All PMs replied.


----------



## jigomatic (Jul 22, 2016)

I got the map download and fsc from BimmerFSC and did the update with no problems. Thanks BimmerFSC.


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

NA Next 2017-1
NA Premium 2017-1 
All available.
Free updates had been sent


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

Can I have the download link for BMW CIC premium middle east map 2017 version

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

ahmedmph said:


> Can I have the download link for BMW CIC premium middle east map 2017 version
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Only NA has new 2017-1 maps now.


----------



## casino141 (Aug 3, 2016)

Please pm me details for North America maps


----------



## rearview (Sep 9, 2014)

Kudos to BimmerFSC. Everything worked out great.


----------



## mcsash (Feb 15, 2015)

hi,I have 2012-535xi with CIC N.america premium 2012.Can I update to 2017-1 or 2016-2 maps.I got one 64gb mem stick and 2 x 16gb.Can I put all in one of 64gb or it have to be 3mem.stick?How much will be for fsc code Thanks.


----------



## dsundwall (Feb 13, 2009)

*Great Resource!*

Just finished updating my 2013 750ix to 2017 Next. Great resource and very responsive. Delivered just as promised.


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

Update:
EU Move 2017-1
EU Next 2017-1
Available.


----------



## Tonf31 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi

Do you have the link for Europe Next 2017-1

I've seen somewhere on the forum that there is also a Next 2017-1 pre release version??
Sounds rather strange..... Do you know any of this?

thanks!!


----------



## XXXEsq (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello. 2014 550i North America (US) Latest (2017)??


----------

